# sun, sea then relax in garden :)



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes has a bit of inflammation around her spaying wound, so I thought a bit of saltwater therapy is always a good call..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hope Rubes is okay after her operation mate ....lovely photo's I especially liked the 4th one..take care..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ruby is so beautiful!! And yes, the fourth pic is especially neat! Looks like she is a sun worshipper (just like Willie). Your notion about salt water therapy makes sense to me!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ooops, forgot to resize in photobucket Rob,,I liked the one where she's stretching, that and the one thatI've entered in POTM..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Ruby is so beautiful!! And yes, the fourth pic is especially neat! Looks like she is a sun worshipper (just like Willie). _*Your notion about salt water therapy makes sense to me!!   *_


with all due respect MSW, it was Rudy's posts that pointed me towards s/w therapy, keeping a watch on the reddish/purple patch though


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Ooops, forgot to resize in photobucket Rob,,I liked the one where she's stretching, that and the one thatI've entered in POTM..


 She sure is a beautiful dog ...I love that beard..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

that "beautiful dog" was in the bad books on friday!!!, not sure if you cn see the Coke bottle at the top of the garden, but it's protecting my newly planted clematis,,,,,half an hour in hot sun for me to dig a 2 foot x 2 foot x 2 foot deep hole to plant it in 28 deg C,,,,,,took Ruby a blink of an eye to dig the bugger right back up again


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I have the same problem in the garden with Darcy except it's tooth holes in the garden hose....it's more of a sprinkler now.. bless her...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> I have the same problem in the garden with Darcy except it's tooth holes in the garden hose....it's more of a sprinkler now.. bless her...


Ruby won't even come into garden if I've got hose unreeled, I think I scared her with it when she was a larl pup by giving her a quick blast whilst she was trying to eat the hens.....


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness - Ruby is a beauty!! I just want to give her some loves! I've never met a wirehaired v in person - is her fur wirey like a terrier or soft like a golden retriever? Either way, she looks like she'd be a good snuggler.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

CrazyCash said:


> Oh my goodness - Ruby is a beauty!! I just want to give her some loves! I've never met a wirehaired v in person - is her fur wirey like a terrier or soft like a golden retriever? Either way, she looks like she'd be a good snuggler.


more silk brush than wire brush, yep really soft hair


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome pics Har! Looks like a grand old time!


----------

